# handy-deutschland.de seriös?



## Joel-92 (19. August 2011)

*handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Hallo, 

ich habe bei handy-deutschland.de ein günstiges Handy gesehn und hatte noch ein paar Fragen zum Gerät, also schrieb ich den Support an.
Der Support antwortete um 21:27 Uhr und das kommt mir schon ein bisschen selsam vor, weil welcher Support arbeitet um die Uhrzeit noch? 

Daher meine Frage, ist der Shop seriös bzw. hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht? Kann man da bedenkenlos bestellen?

Danke.


----------



## khepp242 (19. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

*Edit: falsch hier*


----------



## Joel-92 (19. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Hat niemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Joel-92 (20. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Hat niemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Googel doch den Shop & wenn du nichts  findest Bestell doch per Nachname passieren kann da ja nichts ^^


----------



## SPARCy (26. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Googel doch den Shop & wenn du nichts  findest Bestell doch per Nachname passieren kann da ja nichts ^^


 
Nun ja, sind die auf Abmahntrip oder nehmen ihr Produkt nicht zurück und wollen weiterhin das Geld, hast du schon massig Streß am Hals. Im Netz und auf Web of Trust habe ich jedoch nix schlechtes gefunden, scheint ok zu sein. Verlasse dich aber in jedem Fall auf deinen eigenen Instinkt, ich habe da noch nie eingekauft. 

MfG SPARCy


----------



## amdfreak (27. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Sieht mir ein bisschen dubios aus, die Sache... 
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen !


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

Würde lieber bissl mehr ausgeben aber bei nen vertrauenswuerdigen Händler bestellen


----------



## NCphalon (28. August 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Nachnahme wär am sichersten


----------



## Joel-92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: handy-deutschland.de seriös?*

Also bei trustedshops.com und shopinfo.net hat der Shop ein Zertifikat.
Habe das Handy am Dienstag 30.08. abends auf Nachnamezahlung bestellt. Der Support versicherte mir am Mittwoch, dass das Paket im Laufe der Woche versendet wird. 
Angekommen ist es bis jetzt noch nicht, mal schauen wann bzw. ob es noch kommt.


----------

